# Atos Demo Cardiff 29/08/12



## teqniq (Aug 29, 2012)

Here are some pix from the demo, I would say there was about 100 or so there but I'm not the best judge of things like that. Anyway people actually went and sat in the road on the pelican crossing opposite the Castle. This caused traffic chaos for a while but the OB had a cunning plan which involved routing everything around the other side of the city centre. everything seemed to be generally good-natured and a fair few passers-by stopped to ask what it was all about.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2012)

decent pics, thanks

stopped by on way back from work
was a good demo
i explained to 3 sets of curious people what it was about and they were very sympathetic, including quite young teenagers, which was good


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2012)

and mostly big respect to the DPAC campaigners who stand strong despite the difficulties and stress they face, more power to them!


----------



## BigTom (Aug 29, 2012)

looks great, good turnout too. Have you sent the photos to DPAC? I'm sure they'd love to post them on their website, I can't see a report from Cardiff up there yet


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2012)

it was done very well and drew a lot of interest as that is a major road that was silenced, a fair few disabled campaigners there as well as the usual and new faces. leaflets and paper seller etc
good natured and iirc there might've even been a thanks for the plod when dispersing, hmm

my phone pic from the middle of the road as it was in final stages, there were people behind me too


----------



## teqniq (Aug 29, 2012)

BigTom said:


> looks great, good turnout too. Have you sent the photos to DPAC? I'm sure they'd love to post them on their website, I can't see a report from Cardiff up there yet


No, I haven't but they're on photobucket so they are there for anyone to use/see If you have a linky tho... 

E2A belay that Tom, I've posted them to the Cardiff DPAC facebook page and I think they've noticed


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2012)

have tweeted your pics with #DPAC and #ATOS

also found these pics - 111 !
https://plus.google.com/u/0/107576490759327444045
Dave Swinnerton

the older people you can see in red with the red flag and berets are the 'Cor Cochion' - 'Red Choir' who attend demos and sing and generally get stuck in. including Cllr Ray Davies http://www.archiveswales.org.uk/anw/get_collection.php?inst_id=1&coll_id=78059&expand=
who got injured by police at a London protest in 2009
http://www.southwalesargus.co.uk/news/gwentnews/9050911.Police_payout_for_Caerphilly_councillor/

and the lady in the hat and sometimes the megaphone is Olwen who is a proper campaigner and activist and all round decent person even though a gog! happens to be partially sighted too and as you can see inthe pics, it doesn't stop her getting out there fighting.




by Dave Swinnerton again


----------



## teqniq (Aug 30, 2012)

There are shedloads of pix on facebook and they mostly seem to be publicly shared so if you are on there have a look for them. Below is a direct link to the photobucket album that I created:

http://s212.photobucket.com/albums/cc16/stranget/Atos Demo/

E2A on facebook Dom Atreides


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2012)

even more good pics! *Joe Hooker* 

apols for facebook
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151136395903872


----------



## teqniq (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Alexpete80 (Aug 30, 2012)

Good Pics, the calm attitude of Welsh people attracts me a lot. This might be because the medium paced life of Wales but I like it.


----------

